# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  The 2015 Crusher Negril Tour - A Self Centred Trip Report

## Crusher

I am not really that self centred but it sounded like a title that might catch some folks eyes.

I am starting this a day early as it always one of the most exciting and exhausting days of the reaches we have had to Negril. We have been blessed to be introduced to what we consider a little piece of heaven. We have stayed at some of the best AI's on the island but I much prefer what our reaches to Negril have evolved to in the last number of years. It started with a day trip from Ocho Rios where we were staying at the Riu there. The moment that I stepped on to the beach in Negril my perception and attitude towards Jamaica changed. We on this board have all had that moment where it just seems like you found the place where you were meant to be. For us that's definitely Negril.

I am sure that those of you who have read my previous reports know that I am married to a beautiful women who is unfortunately dealing with Cancer. She's a warrior and has done and been through things that would have easily claimed others in their struggle. She's as tough as nails but has a heart as big as the world. The ironic part about her Cancer is that it reacts positively to sunshine so when we are in Jamaica its the best she feels during the winter and we try to time it so that she can get enough of the good to ride it out until spring/summer. Our 16 days aren't just about adjusting our spirit its about healing the body as well. We are certainly looking forward to our days in the sun for many reasons.

We have good friends that live in Jamaica and we look forward to spending time with them every year. This year is no different but a bonus is that we are bringing along our home friends so that they can meet the people we gush about after every trip to Negril. If it wasn't for them we wouldn't have the sense of connection that we do. For that we count ourselves lucky. It also adds to our excitement.

Things I plan to do while I am in Negril:

Drink Red Stripe
Lounge on the Beach
Eat Amazing Food
Cook Amazing Food
Drink Red Stripe
Visit a Webcast or Two
Watch the SuperBowl
Drink Red Stripe
Maybe do a trip.....still haven't seen the Appleton Tour
Hang out in the West End
One Love Bar Crawl
Visit AhhhBeees
Hang out with Colette at her Bar
Drink Red Stripe
Visit the Corner Bar(Seaview Bar)
Drink Red Stripe
Boat Bar
Drifters
Bar B Barn
Bourbon Beach 
Alfred's
Seastar
Best in the West
and of course.......

DRINK RED STRIPE!!

Not sure if everyone is sensing a trend here or not but that's the tentative itinerary lol! We have newbs along so everything old and familiar will be new again as we see it through their eyes. I love taking new people to Negril and watch that gradual change that happened to me years ago. That moment  when they get it and you know they are going to want it again. We have great friends and they deserve to know what we know and experience what we have experienced. They are half way there as they left this morning. Their flight landed in Toronto 20 min early. Sounds like a good sign to me.

I will try to share some pictures for those of you who are landlocked and stuck in the snow. I will try and update every day but forgive me if I miss a day here and there. I will try and capture some of the spirit of the place in my words and photos so that you all can have some report therapy!

One love folks......21 hours until the adventure begins again for another year!



One of my favourite sights in Jamaica!!  :Smile:

----------


## Patricia

Look forward to your "on-sight" reports/pictures ~ Happy travels  :Cool:

----------


## Rasthai

Geez, I've never even gotten around to writing a trip report after and you manage to get one started before you leave, impressive. Will be following you by one day, same arrival time, not sure why we in the coldest part of planet have to fly out at 6 in the morning but hey once it starts its all part of the adventure. Hope you and lovely lady have another great adventure and that the sun and fun takes away her worries, hope we run into sometime as your plan looks pretty similar to mine, especially the red strip part!

----------


## Crusher

> Geez, I've never even gotten around to writing a trip report after and you manage to get one started before you leave, impressive. Will be following you by one day, same arrival time, not sure why we in the coldest part of planet have to fly out at 6 in the morning but hey once it starts its all part of the adventure. Hope you and lovely lady have another great adventure and that the sun and fun takes away her worries, hope we run into sometime as your plan looks pretty similar to mine, especially the red strip part!


I'm not hard to find so hope to bump into you. Another Saskie is always welcome in my world!  :Smile:

----------


## Vince

AHHHHHH chit!!!!, this is going to be a good one!! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## viper1

Hey Crusher and Rasthai save some Red Stripe for this fellow Saskie I wont be there for another 6 weeks!!  LOL
Best of Luck to your better half as well Crusher. Negril is good for the Body and Spirit.

----------


## takinitslow

The first picture is AWESOME!!!!  I love Red Stripe . Keep the posts coming Crusher I am having a hard countdown this year. I hope the sun will bless your wife.

----------


## Markospoon

Hey Crusher, I hear what you're saying loud and clear.
You made me remember my first trip to Negril. 

I got hooked just like you.

Happy trails to you and yours.

----------


## Vince

viper, Red Stripe is going to have to restock after Crusher crushes through Negril on a Red Stripe mission! :Smile: - I'm sure they don't mind to keep Negril stocked up on Red Stripe! :Smile:

----------


## viper1

> viper, Red Stripe is going to have to restock after Crusher crushes through Negril on a Red Stripe mission!- I'm sure they don't mind to keep Negril stocked up on Red Stripe!


LOL  I may have to Call ahead

----------


## Vince

:Wink:

----------


## Crusher

I know I called ahead to warn them they are going to need a second truck!  :Smile:

----------


## Vince

LOL!!!, Dang bro, on the 2nd page of this trip report and it sorda hasn't started yet!  :Smile: - I think everyone is excited on dis one!

----------


## Jim-Donna

Have a wonderful Relaxing Healing vacation~~~

----------


## Craig123

> The ironic part about her Cancer is that it reacts positively to sunshine so when we are in Jamaica its the best she feels during the winter and we try to time it so that she can get enough of the good to ride it out until spring/summer. Our 16 days aren't just about adjusting our spirit its about healing the body as well.


In addition to the healing power of sunshine (vitamin D), walking barefoot near the ocean has some profound health benefits. Google "earthing". It's pretty interesting stuff. Being grounded makes you "one with the earth" so to speak. It's the body, mind & spirit thing. The rastas know we are all one people. We are also "one with the earth". Shoes protect your feet but also disconnect you.

----------


## NRV

Looking forward to your report Crusher! Enjoy, relax, and take in all the healing powers of Negril! :Smile:  Safe travels...

----------


## Big_frank

Safe travels you two. Something about Negril helps us feel so much better.

----------


## Marijane

Cool Runnings .. see you there 13 more days!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ladynegril

Hoping you and your lady have a fabulous trip. Be safe in your travels and I want be mad if you have a red stripe for me  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## bjritz

Great start to your Stripe Centered Trip Report! Can't wait for more, enjoy. 16 days time 20 stripes....

----------


## kaycee

:Smile:  sounds like an awesome trip report...already...

----------


## JR&Naise

Where did you get the red stripe coozie?

----------


## sonja

Love your trip report!  It expresses your love for your Jamaican family and pays great tribute to your brave wife..  Please keep writing.  I look forward to it..  Great writing style..  i like the lists, lol

----------


## Crusher

> Where did you get the red stripe coozie?


I think we have bought that last couple(they seem to wear out) at the little store at Bar B Barn! The owners always seem to have a dress for Brenda and a coozie for me!  :Smile:

----------


## Crusher

> Love your trip report!  It expresses your love for your Jamaican family and pays great tribute to your brave wife..  Please keep writing.  I look forward to it..  Great writing style..  i like the lists, lol


I will do what I can....I am no Kahuna but I will give it my best!  :Smile:

----------


## Vince

Crusher fellin the VIBE!!!!

----------


## groove16

yes...the ladys name is Pinky, i think...we stop in there every trip...




> I think we have bought that last couple(they seem to wear out) at the little store at Bar B Barn! The owners always seem to have a dress for Brenda and a coozie for me!

----------


## Crusher

So I had an interesting day. Laundry and packing went well.....probably slightly over packed but MUCH better than years previous. My wife forgot her locks for her bags in BC so I was enlisted to head out to Wally Mart to grab some replacements. Seems innocent enough.....but wait....I wore the wrong shoes. Its actually pretty warm here right now but that didn't stop my front step from having a thin layer of the slipperiest ice in the world on it. Needless to say.....I went one way.....my ego went the other. Good thing I was a professional faller for 10 years or my trip report would have ended right there.

I have some interesting bruises....but nothing I haven't dealt with before.

I did get all our errands done after the mishap so that's good!

Just waiting to hear my friends landed safely and then I can drift off to a fitful sleep and wait for my turn in the agony known as the evening before blues!

We are going to have to get up at like 3:30AM. One of our wonderful friends is coming to take us to the airport so its going to be shorts for this guy at the airport! There should be some interesting stares I am sure!

Well I am going to have some supper and then some pain killers and hopefully come to in Jamaica! Have a gooder my friends!  :Smile: 

I'd post a pic of my butt......but NO ONE WANTS TO SEE THAT! LOL

----------


## sandman66

Have a great trip Crusher and Mrs. Crusher. Can I ask which airline you are flying on, is it a direct flight? Crappy thing about living where we do, hard to get direct flights. Bummer you are leaving during the warmest part of winter in 3 years lol.

----------


## Crusher

We are going WestJet and through Toronto....no direct flight for us....but on the plus side there is an awesome English Pub in the airport for the layover! :P

I will take 30C over this any day....when there is a beach as great as the one I'm about to arrive at!  :Smile:

----------


## sandman66

No doubt about that. 
Never realized there were so many Saskatchewan people on this site.

----------


## enemeane

Yes. We want to see the butt pic and what it looks like after the butt gets to the rock.  I'm sure others will say otherwise, butt you might have just opened a door to the wonders of JA healing.  Share the Butt!!

----------


## NikkiB

"professional faller" hahahaha that's a classic! Hope you & Mrs. Crusher have a great trip. We'll overlap a few days so if we see you on the beach we'll buy you a stripe (assuming there are any left!)

----------


## HuskerJohn

> I'd post a pic of my butt......but NO ONE WANTS TO SEE THAT! LOL


Hold the butt pics!   :Cool:   It always runs through my mind just before a trip.  Afraid of an accident, sudden death or something and not make that last reach. That would really piss ya off.  I'm trying to be careful.  We fly next Wednesday................

----------


## Crusher

No worries John its so white right now it would burn some folks poor monitors or screens on their laptops. After pro wrestling for so many years I literally can fall where no others can and walk away with relatively small injuries. I slipped off the top step and darn near cleared the remaining three....darn near that is...hence the bruise on my posterior lol. I hit and was up in a second or two. No brains no pain!  :Smile: 

I am writing this with 6 hours to take off....i did manage three or four hours of sleep......but its fleeting right now!

My friends got left at the airport as their transfer ditched them for some reason. They managed to get it but it was later than usual. The rooms were mixed up too so they are going to get that figured out tomorrow as Travellers put them up in one of their new suites for the night. I suggested they should just leave them in there for duration but I guess we will see how that goes.

I guess I should try and sneak in another hour or two. Continue this when we hit the airport here in Regina and an update from Pearson in Toronto!

At least I'm entertaining....even before I get in the air!

----------


## Crusher

It was a pretty early start to the morning. Around 3AM I crawled out of bed and start herding gear towards the front door. Our ride was on time, we are blessed with a friend who volunteered to drive us to the airport, so we loaded up in some pretty nice weather. Not near as nice as Negril though.

We made it to the airport...its so nice here that I was able to wear shorts! Woot!!

Line was pretty long at security for our little airport but it went smoothly. There are like four or five flights leaving at the same time....first time I've been here when that happened. Sounds like the flight to Toronto is only like half full or so. That should make seating easier. We leave in like an hour. Sounds like the weather in Toronto is good so there shouldn't be any delays. Knock on wood!  :Smile:

----------


## Prism

Safe Flight Crusher and Mrs. We will be there in 2 weeks and your report is going to be a great one for us to read while we are waiting. Have an extra Red Stripe for me.

----------


## JitterBug

crusher, westjet runs directs out of winnipeg every wednesday and saturday from early november to end of april.
closer to regina than toronto. seems unnessary to fly further east and then down . . . just saying . . .

----------


## jimnkim

Great start to what should be an awesome report. Have a few Red Stripes for me please!!!  You and the Mrs. enjoy and soke up the healing vibes.

----------


## Vince

Crusher and Mrs. Crusher should be hitting da rock SOON!!

----------


## Lady Jane

Hopefully all goes well on this travel day. Looking forward to your report

----------


## Negril1990

I'm missing Jamaica so much, cant wait for your reports Crusher to ease my suffering.

----------


## Vince

^^^^Feeling the same bro.  :Frown:

----------


## Crusher

Well we made it to Toronto in like 2.5 hours. Knocked off like 30 minutes of the normal flight time due to a tail wind....which was awesome. The flight itself was good with only one crying baby. We got a row to ourselves as the flight wasn't very full. We will cross our fingers that the same happens on the flight to Montego.

We are currently sitting in the Irish Pub by Gate B25 having some lunch and drinking some pints!  :Smile: 

When we get to Montego I am hoping that we have the same luck that our friends did with Immigration last night as they were through in a breeze. Late flights have one advantage I guess. We are using Kingsley for our transfer and I can't wait to exit the airport and get on the road to happy town!

We will hit the beach running tomorrow and I am going to try and check out Cafe Goa if I can work it in. First day logistics are always a bit up in the air as we need to pay for the room, hit the grocery store and the cambio....or I might just say screw it and do that Monday!  :Smile: 

Here's hoping the next flight is awesome. I will keep you posted.

----------


## sandman66

> crusher, westjet runs directs out of winnipeg every wednesday and saturday from early november to end of april.
> closer to regina than toronto. seems unnessary to fly further east and then down . . . just saying . . .


Now there is some useful information. As soon as Mrs Sandman gets her Christmas 2015 school teaching schedule we will be ready to book. Our last years trip to Port Antonio was great but we really missed the beach in Negril.

----------


## Vince

Up Up and away!!!!- MBJ bound!!!!! then Negril bound!!!

----------


## Crusher

> Now there is some useful information. As soon as Mrs Sandman gets her Christmas 2015 school teaching schedule we will be ready to book. Our last years trip to Port Antonio was great but we really missed the beach in Negril.


But then you have to overnight in Winnipeg cause the flights are so early in the morning. Trust me I looked at that option. I actually don't mind this route. The shorter, broken up flights are easier on my old wrestler hips!  :Smile:

----------


## Vince

Crusher, Beer going down well mi fren?-lol!- Cheers boss!!!

----------


## Crusher

> Crusher, Beer going down well mi fren?-lol!- Cheers boss!!!


Well I am on pint number two...everyone either went for a smoke or is out shopping at the Duty Free so I am going to have another!  :Smile:

----------


## Vince

^^^HELL YEA BRO!!!!! That's how we roll!!!

----------


## JitterBug

westjet direct to mo bay leaves at 8 a.m.
there are no connecting flights from regina to winnipeg in a.m.?

----------


## Jamerican71

So excited to see this report.  Please keep it coming so that I can read it for the next 5 days before I join you!  

Did your friends room at Travellers get figured out?  Lots of my friends are arriving with me on the 30th and staying there so I hope they don't have any issues.  I can;t wait to see some pictures of my favorite place - Negril Beach Club!

----------


## Crusher

> westjet direct to mo bay leaves at 8 a.m.
> there are no connecting flights from regina to winnipeg in a.m.?


There is but they arrive about a half hour before the Direct Flight leaves. Not going to chance that!  :Smile:

----------


## Crusher

Well we made it to Jamaica. The flight from Toronto went well. There wasn’t any crying babies or jerks kicking peoples chairs so that’s a bonus. When we landed at 7:30PM we were the only flight in at the time. Immigration was a breeze we were through in 10 minutes or so which is pretty much the norm with this later flight that we take. We made record time through the rest of the airport, even though I had to stop and grab some Amaretto from the Duty Free stand for our friends staying at Travellers. Apparently its not readily available…..who would have thought that in the land of Red Stripe and Rum! LOL!

We come out of the airport and our transfer from Kingsley is waiting for us. The drivers name is Milton and he has come to pick us up in a small tour van. He’s seems like a great fella and in no time we are loaded and on the way. DK had arranged with Kingsley some extra beverages so I had some Red Stripes in his cooler along with her and her man’s Cold Guinness. She’s mad for the stuff back home but almost loves this bottled stuff more than the pints at our local hangout.

We get situated in the van, with me acting as bartender, apparently I am the only one who can open beer with a lighter in our crew. I thought that was an essential life skill that all Canadians learned lol! As soon as we are seated we open up the windows in the van and it begins. The breeze, the sounds of the streets of Montego and the cold refreshing first Red Stripe of the reach! Yeah that’s a good day my friends. That’s a good day.

We make our way through Montego Bay and soon we are on the way to Negril. Being a Saturday night there is lots of activity on the road to keep us entertained. Unfortunately because its dark I can’t really get any pictures but I am sure most of you are familiar with the scenes. Cars pulled off the side of the road, small bars jumping with sound systems bigger than their seating area pumping out the music. Cops doing shake downs and loading up guys in the back of trucks for transport. We were definitely in Jamaica.

Right about now is when you begin to notice it. You know what I mean. I know you know what I mean. The smells.They are vibrant and you are quickly reminded by the bodies strongest sense that you are indeed in Jamaica. The smell of the moist air is what gets you first. We don’t have that where we live. You can feel it on your skin but the air you draw into your lungs is just different and a reminder to your body you are indeed in the Caribbean. Of course as you drive by the bars and food joints the familiar smell of the pits begins to drift into the van. Oh my I miss those smells the most. I smoke meat at home on my smoker so I am lucky during the summer to have some of that experience but not so much in the winter. The smell of the rendered fat from chicken and pigs is just amazing and that’s what gets me excited the most on the ride in. I resist the urge to make the driver stop and we carry on.

The ride was mostly uneventful and we powered through our drinks by the time we got to Lucea but that didn’t dampen our spirits. We cruised the road and only had to avoid a couple of mishaps. You know the ones. Bad drivers are plentiful in Jamaica lol! Before long we see the sign. Capital of Casual! We are back!

We arrive at NBCC and get our luggage all squared away. The rooms that we got are pretty nice. There was only a small issue with beds. We will get that fixed sometime today. We were supposed to have Queens or bigger in both bedrooms of our Condo but the one room only had a double. We made do for the night. We finished off the evening with drinks down at Sondru’s bar. They are selling ice cold Red Stripe for 200J or 6 for 1000J. Not bad prices for this end of the beach! We met up with a couple of our friends that arrived yesterday and mi Doc dropped off our stuff that we store at his house every year. He’s a great guy and we were all surprised to learn he’d given up Sub’s. Guess they were getting too fattening. He is well after a bout of kidney stones last fall and so is his pretty lady.

We made our way back to the room and went to sleep. I managed to get about 5-6 hours this morning. I watched the sun come out and I figured I would write a few words to share. Once I figure out reliable internet I will get to posting some more pics as I start taking them.

Have a great day folks!!!


Tired on the Plane to Mobay!


My office this morning!  :Smile:

----------


## Crusher

> So excited to see this report.  Please keep it coming so that I can read it for the next 5 days before I join you!  
> 
> Did your friends room at Travellers get figured out?  Lots of my friends are arriving with me on the 30th and staying there so I hope they don't have any issues.  I can;t wait to see some pictures of my favorite place - Negril Beach Club!


Jamerican....they sorta did. They wanted a king sized bed so that got fixed yesterday morning. They also wanted a fridge but I guess there's a shortage. They booked through Expedia I guess so its understandable that some stuff might have got lost in translation....

As for the Beach Club all is well....the hot tub is still broken lol....the bar is well stocked....and it looks like they have a TONNE of beach loungers! That's a new and good thing!  :Smile:

----------


## Crusher

Is it weird that I am excited about my solar powered watch getting charged up? Yeah....I know....

----------


## nutz4travel

> I had to stop and grab some Amaretto from the Duty Free stand for our friends staying at Travellers. Apparently its not readily available…..who would have thought that in the land of Red Stripe and Rum! LOL!


Glad to hear you had a good trip down, looking forward to more.

FYI - they had Amaretto (Di Saronno) at Quality Traders in December...

Have fun  :Smile:

----------


## wnyjim

Good to hear you all made it safe and sound. I really enjoy your trip reports. Thank you for taking the time from your reach to share with us. Really enjoyed last years too. Cant wait to see what you are cooking this time. Enjoy and recharge!

----------


## JitterBug

too bad you arrive after sunset . . . kind of a wasted day  . . . but still, you are there!!

----------


## sandman66

> westjet direct to mo bay leaves at 8 a.m.
> there are no connecting flights from regina to winnipeg in a.m.?


Might work for us this December. I can live with an overnighter in Winterpeg, anything to avoid the nightmare known as Pearson airport. Seems to me we always end up overnighting in Toronto anyways.

----------


## sandman66

I laughed when you mentioned the bottle opening with the lighter. I have tried to teach my wife to do it, you would think its like piloting a jet. They should make a person show they can do it before giving them their Canadian passport lol.

----------


## Momthor3

I think most Saskatchewan residents of a certain vintage learned that in high school out of necessity lol.   Thanks for this report Crusher, we arrive on the 2nd same flight, good to hear its not busy at airport. Two of our party are with a package deal so have transfers booked, I'm hoping to pay to go along with them.....

----------


## Crusher

Well Sunday was one of those days.

We started the day making our way down the beach to Travellers to spend some time with our newbies and to get some breakfast. Saturday was a loooooonnnngggg day of travel and it took a lot out of the both of us. I let Miss B sleep in on Sunday but finally got her motivated and we made our way down the beach. Denise and Brad joined us first on the deck at Travellers. We didn’t order off the buffet and instead opted for the menu. This of course meant that breakfast took like over an hour to prepare lol. I could have had all our orders done in like 10 minutes at home but hey we are on Jamaica time! LOL! They also don’t have a clue what Poached Eggs are. Not sure what that is all about. Eventually we were joined by the second couple of friends that we came with Marc and Carolannn. We chatted about our days plans and I collected money as I was going to do some exchanging later on in the day.

These two couples are really good friends of ours back in Regina. They are each others BFF’s and last year they went to Mexico as a group instead of coming with us to Negril. They regretted it and are WAY happier being with us this year. Marc is a Geo Cacher for those who know what that is. Apparently there are several around the island and he is determined to get a few of them. Later on the day he actually got a driver and went and claimed one of them. Its a GPS scavenger hunt kind of deal and yes....he's a geek too! :P

During our breakfast mi Doc showed up and we made plans to go and do some shopping. I needed my supply of Red Stripe and B’s wata! We also needed to fill our fridge with breakfast and lunch items as that is how we usually roll when it comes to Jamaica. We also needed supplies to make Curry Chicken one night this week. I love being able to cook in Jamaica and I love that we get to make whatever we want.

So after we ate we made our way back to NBCC as that is where Doc had parked his car. We settled up at the office for the room and headed out. We made our way down to Cafe Goa to say hi to Rob and Lisa as they were doing a webcast there. Rob was there but Lisa wasn’t as she was home with a sore back. We had a drink and chatted up Rob and then headed on down the road. Our first errand was to get our money changed. Doc informed me that the rate at the Chinamon store was the best in town right now so we went there. I changed cash for our friends, Miss B and myself. We did alright in the exchange and now everyone was flush with Jamaican. If you have never checked it out you really do need to go to the Chinamon shop!

From there we made our way up to the Hi-Lo. I spent like 350 bucks on various things…..Red Stripe…..groceries……Red Stripe…..groceries…..wata…..Red Stripe! We walked out of there with two carts full of stuff and enough supplies to keep us alive for a while. Last year when we were here there was a weird shortage of eggs in town but this year we were lucky and they were flush with everything we needed. We got all our breakfast and lunch stuff as well as our stuff we needed to make our curry later on this week. The guy who helped us did a double take when after loading my five boxes of Red Stripe into Doc’s car I said I would see him in a few days! LOL! Yes I do like my Red Stripe!  :Smile: 

We made our way back to the NBCC and unloaded our booty. We thanked mi Doc and made preparations to go hang with our friends at Travellers. We chilled in the chairs on the beach and bobbed in the Ocean. The sun had its proper effect on us and before long we needed a nap. We headed back to the room. Brenda was in the lead and I got waylaid at the beach bar by our other friends. I had a few more Red Stripes before heading back. There are lots of characters at the club again this year and I spent an hour or so laughing along with a few of them before heading up for my nap. One of the nice things about our port of call is that you get to know the people that say there as there are residents and people who come at the same time every year. We enjoy each and every one of them.

After our nap we headed back down to Travellers for supper and Karaoke. For those of you who don’t know my wife is a professional singer and actress. Being a 5 foot tall white girl she catches a few people by surprise when she begins to sing. This night was the same. As soon as she began to sing the entire place was like wtf! She wowed them as she always does. Our friends are experienced singers as well so it was a pretty good night of entertainment. We rocked it!

After supper and a long line of Red Stripe we headed back to our room. I hadn’t slept much so I was really needing to go to bed. When we got back to the room our friend DK was still up and out on the deck of our Condo. Instead of heading to bed we sat and chatted about life and all the mysteries of the universe. lol….who am I kidding I was drunk….we talked about nothing and I managed a few more stripes! LOL!

Not sure what Monday is supposed to bring but I am hoping it includes more photos! :P

I am enjoying my 7AM jaunts to my office space lol. I think the girls are shopping today and I am going to grab Brad and make a foray down the beach I am thinking. Gotta hit up Bar B Barn and some other places. Or heck maybe I will walk into town and go have lunch at the Corner Bar(Seaview). I love their take away....best five bucks anyone can spend!

We still haven't see the jerk pork guy Dean....we did manage to hook up with our juice guy.....and yes I got my friends instantly addicted....that guy owes me commission or something! I haven't seen Jen..the Fruuuuuuiiiiit lady yet either! Man I miss me some beach characters!

That's it for today tune in tomorrow for some dumb ass adventures...when the ladies are away...the fat guys will play! :P

----------


## Crusher

Brad

Denise and Brenda....Day Two!

----------


## JitterBug

sounds good so far . . .

----------


## Mr B

Loving the report, and happy to hear about the Beach Club doing good. Beach club pics are getting me all excited. 13 More sleeps

----------


## Stoners6

Crusher what was the airport experience like as far as time in the line ups? Were you able to use/save time with those kiosk things people are talking about?

----------


## tranquilitygurl

Your report is AWESOME and I have one question...Does the China Man give better currency exchange than the Western Union in Hi Lo?

----------


## Jamerican71

> Jamerican....they sorta did. They wanted a king sized bed so that got fixed yesterday morning. They also wanted a fridge but I guess there's a shortage. They booked through Expedia I guess so its understandable that some stuff might have got lost in translation....
> 
> As for the Beach Club all is well....the hot tub is still broken lol....the bar is well stocked....and it looks like they have a TONNE of beach loungers! That's a new and good thing!


Good to hear!  Did they put you in Bldg B?  If you still need a larger bed tell them to take it from my 3rd floor in B bldg.  We are good with two double beds in each room -- no couples in our group.

----------


## Jamerican71

I think I'm about to burst with excitement!  I keep checking back for an update!

----------


## Vince

Been waiting for this report since you left :Smile: - *****ing report!!

----------


## Canadiandiamond

Good afternoon Crusher 

I am glad you all made it safely.  I love your adventures!  A huge thank you for prepping the beach for us until we arrive on the 10th.  Your pictures and the ongoing report will be a morning ritual with the last of my Blue Mountain coffee.  I will try and melt the icy ground here in Saskatchewan until you return.  Cheers!!! Mr. and Mrs. and to the rest of the crew!

----------


## Jamadian

Great report so far, thanks for the pictures. You may type a few hundred works but the pictures say a thousand. We're in MoBay in 3 days, Cheers.

----------


## justchuck

Awesome report, keep it coming!

----------


## Vince

I have a gut felling that a lot of Red Stripe is flowing with ole Crusher and crew!! :Wink:

----------


## Jim-Donna

Clap...Clap.....Looking forward to day 3.........  :Smile:

----------


## Biggs of the week

Great report.Ate at Sondra's at NBCC last week impressed with food and price.Took advantage of the 6 pack for 1,000 J also.

----------


## Crusher

Monday.

Well I just dont know what to say about Monday. It was an interesting day. We saw the opening of Chez Korys Breakfast Joint and after that it gets a little hazy lol!!

I woke up early as I always do and started off with a luke warm Red Stripe. Turns out my flat mate doesnt know which way to turn the dial on the fridge to make it colder.silly skinny guy! I made my way out to the office area at the NBCC so I could get some wifi access and send my trip report. I love it out there its just me and some pixels along with the sunrise.

After I finished my report I headed back to the room and chilled on our deck. Our friends were going to come over later as they wanted to go shopping with B who is the queen of shopping in Negril. We have the most awesome furniture on our Deck.the rooms.aside from the beds.are sweet and the deck is certainly the best part! I had a few Red Stripes and lounged. About 9 or so I went in and woke up my gorgeous wife and we started our plans for the day. Hers included taking folks to Sun Island Outlet and Times Square. Mine included getting really drunk on our deck! Looking around this morning I think both goals were fulfilled! LOL!

When everyone got there I made Breakfast for the crew....all 8 of them! They needed fuel for the shopping adventures ahead! LOL! It was a simple breakfast of eggs and toast....Tuesday sounds like omelet day to me!  :Smile: 

Kevin and I managed to avoid the shopping brigade. DK and Doc went on their grocery run and B took her gaggle with her on their escapades. I dont know if there is such a thing as deck gravity but if there is I was consumed by it! Most of the day was consumed by conversations that I dont remember lol.

Later on after a nap B and I went down to Bar B Barn for some supper. She had the curried chicken, which was great, I had the Garlic Butter Lobster, which as great as well. I really do love that little bar of theirs. After a few more Stripes we loaded up and headed back to the room for a sleep.

I think we are actually going to sit on the beach today. The seas are pretty rough though so we will see what is up with that.

I am in full Negril mode now. I have everything I need and all our errands are done. I might take a trip up to Sav to get a foamy for added softness for B's Bed. She has lots of pain and the concrete mattresses need a bit of adjusting down here. We will work it out as we always do and everything will be irie!  :Smile: 

I will try and actually get some pictures today.....damn Red Stripe! :P

----------


## Crusher

> Crusher what was the airport experience like as far as time in the line ups? Were you able to use/save time with those kiosk things people are talking about?


It was literally like 10 minutes and we were through! Best ever!  :Smile:

----------


## Crusher

> Your report is AWESOME and I have one question...Does the China Man give better currency exchange than the Western Union in Hi Lo?


They gave as good or slightly better.....

----------


## Crusher

> I think I'm about to burst with excitement!  I keep checking back for an update!


Everything is awesome down here can't wait to see you and your crew!!! Soon come!  :Smile:

----------


## Vince

Thanks bro!!- LOL_ We NEED pictures!!!-lol~ Live it up!

----------


## Jim-Donna

Have you ever thought about this for your wife? Just a thought...      :Smile: 
See It & Do It in Treasure Beach
1 ad(s) listed

Milk River Bath

The highest radioactive mineral bath in the world (50 times more so than Vichy, France and three times those of Karlsbad in the Czech Republic) Milk River Baths claims to provide temporary relief from the pain of arthritis, bursitis, tendonitis, gout, sciatic nerve, lumbago, and nervous conditions. Some even believe taking a drink of the water will enhance the healing powers. Up to four people can enjoy a bath in one of six small private rooms. Because of the level of radioactivity you are limited to no more than a 30 minute bath. Also available on the property is a modest 20 room hotel, restaurant, and masseuse. This attraction is very popular with Jamaicans and can become crowded on weekends and holidays.



Cost
Min to TB
Notes
JA$400 / person / 30 min.
90
Open every day
Show all listings | Int'l Money Conversion

----------


## Accompong

> Have you ever thought about this for your wife? Just a thought...     
> See It & Do It in Treasure Beach
> 1 ad(s) listed
> 
> Milk River Bath
> 
> The highest radioactive mineral bath in the world (50 times more so than Vichy, France and three times those of Karlsbad in the Czech Republic)  Because of the level of radioactivity you are limited to no more than a 30 minute bath.


I have been to Milk River Bath and Bath in St Thomas a few times and really enjoy the hot water but the Milk River Bath is a little scary to me.  I wouldn't purchase a piece of property just outside the gates of Chernobyl either! (grin) What if you fell asleep in the spa and the attendant forgot to wake you in 30 minutes???  :EEK!: 

A safer alternative and not as long a drive would be to go to Bubbling Spring Mineral Bath http://jamaica-gleaner.com/gleaner/2...business1.html in Middle Quarters.

Maybe I am just getting too cautious in my old age but I don't cross the road outside a crosswalk either!  :Cool: 

Great idea though, Jim and Donna, for what ails you.

Peace and Guidance

----------


## Vince

I like good ole Mayfield Falls. Very nice ride up there and Mayfield is a BLAST!

----------


## Jamerican71

> Monday.
> 
> Well I just dont know what to say about Monday. It was an interesting day. We saw the opening of Chez Korys Breakfast Joint and after that it gets a little hazy lol!!
> 
> I woke up early as I always do and started off with a luke warm Red Stripe. Turns out my flat mate doesnt know which way to turn the dial on the fridge to make it colder.silly skinny guy! I made my way out to the office area at the NBCC so I could get some wifi access and send my trip report. I love it out there its just me and some pixels along with the sunrise.
> 
> After I finished my report I headed back to the room and chilled on our deck. Our friends were going to come over later as they wanted to go shopping with B who is the queen of shopping in Negril. We have the most awesome furniture on our Deck.the rooms.aside from the beds.are sweet and the deck is certainly the best part! I had a few Red Stripes and lounged. About 9 or so I went in and woke up my gorgeous wife and we started our plans for the day. Hers included taking folks to Sun Island Outlet and Times Square. Mine included getting really drunk on our deck! Looking around this morning I think both goals were fulfilled! LOL!
> 
> When everyone got there I made Breakfast for the crew....all 8 of them! They needed fuel for the shopping adventures ahead! LOL! It was a simple breakfast of eggs and toast....Tuesday sounds like omelet day to me! 
> ...


Rough Seas....Not good so I hope they calm down by time I get there.  Love reading your report!!!

----------


## HuskerJohn

Thanks again!  This really goes good right now.  We fly Wednesday and will be at Blue Cave Castle in time for sunset.  WOOOO HOOOO,,,

----------


## Craig123

Great report Crusher. Looking forward to more. I think I land on your departure date this year. One of these years our trips will overlap and we'll run into each other. 

Have you been by Rooms yet. Just wondering what's happening to the new vendor area that was fenced off recently. One of my favourite beach vendors was set up by the wall there next to Rooms. I try to buy something from her every reach just to support her. Wondering if she's been displaced. Her name is Sandy.

----------


## Badgergirl

Loving the report, helps me get over just getting back and already counting down the days until we can go back :Smile:  We also started our first trip to Jamaica at Riu in Ocho Rios, big difference from Negril.  Not a bad place to hang your hat but Negril is more of what we were looking for.  Hope you all have a great rest of your trip.

----------


## Vince

Red Stripe shortage yet? :Smile:

----------


## Momthor3

Sandy is my favorite too, Craig and I was wondering the same thing....... hope she's nearby

----------


## Vince

WAKE UP Crusher!!!- We are waiting :Smile:

----------


## Crusher

Tuesday. Oy vey.

So the sea is really rough down here right now so we haven’t been spending a lot of time at the beach. The room we have has an awesome deck and it seems to be were we have moored ourselves until the wind and the waves pass.

We spent part of the morning counting the Red Stripe Caps on our deck table…….a good part of the day! :P Lets just say I ordered the second truck early my friends! LOL!

I made an epic breakfast of sweet pepper red onion mushroom and freshly grated cheese omelettes with toast. Everyone seemed to enjoy it. As we were chilling we concocted a plan to go visit Colette at her Bar. I don’t know how many of you who have been there but its awesome…..the beers are cold and the hugs are plentiful!  :Smile: 

B wasn’t feeling up the trip so it was just me DK and Kevin who made our way down. As always we got the front row seating! I do love that little spot on the side of the road. We drank many beers and shared many laughs. Colette put a few braids in DK’s hair and Kevin ended up bartending! LOL! The look on the locals faces when they came in was funny as hell seeing a 6’2 white guy behind the bar! I think he even managed a few tips lol!

After a while I made my way back to the NBCC and chilled. Just another day in Jamaica!  :Smile:

----------


## Crusher

The internet is broken at the NBCC so I am down at Travellers....the things I do for you people! :P

So its like 8:30AM...I'm half in the bag already...the ocean is still crazy rough......oh my liver! LOL!!!!

----------


## Crusher



----------


## Crusher

> Red Stripe shortage yet?


Mayyyyybe!  :Smile:

----------


## takinitslow

Great pics Crusher I love Colettes she is a great lady. Cant wait for my voyage to Red ground!!

----------


## justchuck

Yuo are making me homesick!  Another great report.  Enjoy your day!

----------


## Crusher

I am doing my best....lol.....the girls at Travellers are giving me a hard time....saying I need to have a drink a detox drink lol!  :Smile:

----------


## Vince

Drink a magnum :Smile:

----------


## Crusher

I don't need help with that bro! :P

----------


## Vince

Our last reach in June, I was trying to make it to go visit and meet Collette's place. But ran out of time. Next reach I WILL MAKE TIME to go to Collette's place!!!~ THANKS bro for the report many of us look forward to everyday!- Now go make breakfast and hit up the deck and Red Stripes!!- I hear the truck is looking for you!!~ Respect!

----------


## Crusher

I'm down at Travellers drinking Earl Grey Tea and Red Stripe....and yes.....getting some funny stares! LOL!

----------


## Canadiandiamond

Loving all the pictures!

----------


## jojo p

Sounds like you having a blast !   When you said you were moored, I thought it said ""mooned"", I thought already..... :Smile:     I would say save some Red Stripe for me, but I'm a vodka drinker,
so proceed...........Vince, what is a Magnum ?

----------


## poolguywindsor

Magnum is a really sweet high test red wine drink. Does not go good with Redstripe! I will be arriving on Monday and am getting a little concerned about the Redstripe supply? :Cool:

----------


## NRV

Between Crusher, Poolguywinsor, & my friends in bldg A, the Red Stripe bottling plant may want to work overtime! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Vince

with PWG and Crusher there, Red Stripe is going to love ya'll!!!

----------


## Jamerican71

Just 2 more days of work and me and my crew will be joining you.  Were you able to get the foam mattress cover for your wife?

Are the seas rough because of the weather system affected the East Coast?

----------


## Biggs of the week

Looks like Building B 2nd floor 2br unit.

----------


## poolguywindsor

Just saw a video from this morning, rough seas! Not travelling alone either, Uncle Johnny is coming with me! Two Redstrpes every round!

----------


## Crusher

> Just 2 more days of work and me and my crew will be joining you.  Were you able to get the foam mattress cover for your wife?
> 
> Are the seas rough because of the weather system affected the East Coast?


Yeah we got her all hooked up!

----------


## Crusher

Wednesday.

So the internet wasn't working at the office so I had to make my way the road to Travellers and partake in the free wifi at the bar. I was double fisting Red Stripe and Earl Grey Tea! I know seems like a strange combo but it is what it is!

I sat there for a while and was joined by Denise after a couple of hours. We made plans for the SuperBowl and reserved a table. I had it in my mind to head out to Sav la Mar as I needed another 'sponge' for Brenda and Doc needed to pay for his insurance. So Doc and I loaded into his car, we bought some road beers and headed on the way to Sav. I don't know what goes on in the insurance office but it took for freaking ever! I sat out in the parking lot for like an hour. We eventually got everything squared away and got Doc all fixed up.

I had a couple of things we needed one being the sponge for the bed and the other being a pot to cook our curry chicken in. We managed both at the same spot thankfully and then we were on our way back to Negril. Our friends who are staying in Montego were doing a day trip to come visit us so I needed to make my way back to hang out with them. When we got back to Negril we made a short stop at The Corner Bar for some Jerk Chicken and Rice. We picked up some stuff for Annette as well and we ran it up to her.

We spent the rest of the day at the beach. The ocean is rough right now but everyone braved it and had fun in the waves. We eventually made our way back to the room and had a mini party on our deck.

It was a good day!  :Smile: 

I took a bunch of pictures and will post them later.

----------


## Vince

Did I hear pictures :Smile: - If you team up with PWG, no that's a Red Stripe a thon!!~ Thanks Crusher for taking time for your trip report. Cheers bro!

----------


## Jamerican71

I'm looking forward to seeing your pictures!!  It will pass the time until we arrive tomorrow!!!

----------


## Vince

Congrats Jamerican71 on your return back home!!~ Ahhh, the sleepless night tonight :Smile:

----------


## billndonna

Great report Crusher,please keep it coming!

----------


## Jamerican71

[QUOTE=Vince;153610]Congrats Jamerican71 on your return back home!!~ Ahhh, the sleepless night tonight :Smile: [/QUOTE

I'm about to burst with total excitement.  I am going to try to sleep tonight since it's an early flight!  I get excited every trip and folks always ask me if this is my first trip to Jamaica.  I laugh and tell them I've been going since I was 6 months old since I lived there when I was a kid and then been back numerous times since we emigrated to the US (Thanks to my Jamaican daddy and my American mommy).  I sure do miss when travel to Jamaica was on their dime!

----------


## Vince

^^^LOL,-So our next on site trip report is on you!!!!-LOL~ Safe travels mon!

----------


## Crusher

Thursday.

I don't know what happened to my photos I was pretty sure I downloaded them on the computer but I can't find them. Sorry folks.

So the sea is really rough down here right now. Seems to me it was like this last year too. Apparently there is a cold front up the Atlantic that is causing this. We didn't care and went in the ocean anyways. We spent hours out there....enough that I got a bit of a burn going. We had lots of fun riding the waves.

We had supper at Sunset After Dark and then a small deck party after.

Yes this is a bit abbreviated! Oy vey! :P

----------


## Crusher

Well Friday was an interesting day. We needed more shopping done as for some reason the Red Stripe keeps disappearing! I don't know what that's all about but I will get to the bottom of it before the trip is over! :P

DK and Kevin went up the WestEnd after our shopping adventures were done. There was a party up there with some people from the Whaaaagwan page on Facebook.

Brenda and I had a visitor as our friend Statement came to hang with us for a while. He's very politically minded so the conversation went that route. LOL....it was a good time.

We figured we would go to Travellers so we went for a nap. Woke up about 8 and B was feeling under the weather so I headed over myself. I found out our friend Brad had a mishap at Rick's. I know I am not the first person to type those words on here. Thankfully though it was just some really bad Bruising and that he's gonna be OK. Not sure what he's going to feel like on his trip back home but hopefully he's OK.

I met up Jamerican. I assumed she was a guy.....but no...she's pretty little lady! They were over there having a blast for her B Day. It was a good time had by all! I even sang....sorry to those who experienced that! LOL!

Not sure what the plan is today probably just going with the flow!  :Smile:

----------


## Vince

Bless up!~ Thanks!

----------


## Bluez

Really enjoying reading your trip report, enjoy your holiday!  

Sending love and positive thoughts to Mrs Crusher

----------


## Crusher

Well this trip is postponed on account I am suffering through what the wife had. Can't even keep down water......will see how the day goes today but Saturday was a right off. I was ok long enough to help prep some curry chicken before having to go lay down. From the sounds coming from the deck everyone enjoyed it. Sorry to everyone at the resort who had to suffer through the smells and didn't get any lol!

I am going to see what I can get myself feeling like this morning. Hoping its better.

----------


## Prism

Please take care and get well soon Crusher. Drink water if you can.

----------


## Gman

> The internet is broken at the NBCC so I am down at Travellers....the things I do for you people! :P
> 
> So its like 8:30AM...I'm half in the bag already...the ocean is still crazy rough......oh my liver! LOL!!!!


  The liver is evil and must be punished! !

----------


## TAH

> Well this trip is postponed on account I am suffering through what the wife had. Can't even keep down water......will see how the day goes today but Saturday was a right off. I was ok long enough to help prep some curry chicken before having to go lay down. From the sounds coming from the deck everyone enjoyed it. Sorry to everyone at the resort who had to suffer through the smells and didn't get any lol!
> 
> I am going to see what I can get myself feeling like this morning. Hoping its better.


See if you can find some activated charcoal to ingest. Seriously, unless you can find some antibiotics.

----------


## frankk

Sorry to hear you are sick. The flu is evil this year. Hope you get better to soon to enjoy your vacation soon.

----------


## Crusher

Sunday.

Well the one plus side of Brenda's condition is that we basically have a traveling pharmacy. After a few different things and a half case of water I was off and running today. I really wanted to watch some of the game as the SuperBowl's lately have been good. Well except for the minor blow out last year.

I spent the morning on our deck right sizing my stomach issues. Brenda took over the cooking for the morning and we had a few friends over for some breakfast. Brenda is a good cook just like me so she whipped up some Jerk Sausage along with Eggs in the Hole! It was a simple meal but it was very tasty on all accounts. I only managed to try the sausage after seeing the animated reactions it was getting from folks! The bit I had contained some seeds from the scotch bonnets so I am guessing they were being wimpy in their assessments of things. I would have ate one or two on a good day but the bite was enough for me.

As I lounged I took an additional muscle relaxer just to make sure all my issues were being addressed and by noon I was feeling more of my old self. The pain in my joints and foot were gone. Not sure if I had chick v or what but I have never had the flu before where my shoulders hips knees and toes ached. My toes felt painful and stiff. I couldn't stretch them there for a bit. Well the majority of that is through so that's good. Back to the adventures of the day.

My plan was to go down to Travellers and watch the game on the deck with our friends. Brenda and our condo crew were going up into the hills to cook supper for the second night with our friends Doc and Annette. They were going to make some marinated batter less fried chicken. Not the crunchy stuff you think of when you hear friend chicken. Doc showed up at around 1PM and off they went with Red Stripe and Guinness in tow. On a side note about the Guinness my friend DK loves it.......maybe love isn't the right way to say it.....she's passionately in a long term simple love affair with it! I bought her one of those bottles from the Hi Lo that are like three standard in one and she just about burst with excitement. When she found out that it only cost like 3.50 she was going to pack it and take it home and show it to the guy who owns the pub we frequent. I am assuming its to either beat him with it or negotiate better prices on pints! LOL!

I went down waaaaaaaaaaaaaay to early to Travellers thinking they might have some pre-game stuff on which they did....but they had a DJ and you couldn't hear anything. I decided I would have some lunch and head back to my room and watch the Phoenix Open to pass the time. I had the Spiced Coconut Shrimp and it was pretty good. I think I have figured out the recipe which is a good thing as the girls in our group are in love with the stuff. Another dish to add to my repertoire for when we are back home and needing some authentic Jamaican food to take away the longing pains for Negril! If I nail it I think I will be stuck making it for years for every occasion where there is a pot luck!  :Smile: 

I went back to the room and watched the golf tournament. I love the Phoenix Open as its got a ruckus crowd and that tee shot on the 1th with thousands of people cheering and jeering its pretty fun to watch.

I got some gumption up and headed back down about 6PM. We got a pretty good table on the deck by the ping pong table and had a big screen right in front of us. There were a mixture of Patriot Fans and Seahawk Fans so every play was equally cheered. We munched on some appys and had a few beers and it was a good time. The chairs weren't comfortable and by the middle of the third quarter I had to leave as my back was killing me. I got a little miffed at a guy in front of us as he was ragging on my buddy for cheering for the Seahawks while wearing Saskatchewan Roughrider gear. At the point in time it happened the Hawks had just gone scored their 24th point. My friends were cheering for Seattle because their punter is from our home town of Regina, Sasktchewan. He is only one of a handful of people from our area that have made the NFL let alone win a SuperBowl Championship. So if you have no skin in the game I think that's a good reason to cheer for some one. I am a Steelers fan and just wanted to see a good game. Football fans....lol....nuff' saying!  :Smile: 

I was tired when I got back to the room so I checked up on the game on my phone as I have wifi and the NFL app. I was glad to see it was another nail biter win for the Patriots. I am sure the Seahawks will be back again in the big game and they have nothing to be ashamed of......well other than the ass who pulled down his pants over the Patriots logo after he scored....not so classy my friend.....not so classy!

Well we are going to beach it and I will get some pictures and post. Talk with you soon!  :Smile: 

We also ran into some boardies today! Hope to see more of them and others this week!  :Smile:

----------


## Vince

Glad your feeling better dude!- Take two or tree Red Stripes and you will get back into it bro!

----------


## Crusher

Road To Sav La Mar

----------


## Vince

Now we are talking!!- Thanks dude for the irie pictures!!

----------


## justchuck

It's a real killer to be sick on vacation, glad you are feeling better!

----------


## Crusher

Yeah Vince I will try and get a bunch more today!  :Smile:

----------


## Crusher

The Kitchen at Doc and Annette's!

----------


## Vince

Respect bro!

----------


## Crusher



----------


## Crusher



----------


## Vince

AAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!, Thanks bro!!!- Now go get rehydrated with some more Red Stripe!!

----------


## Gman

Hey Mon good read! Thanks for sharing the pics.

----------


## Crusher

No worries....gonna stroll down the beach tomorrow....see if I can score some more pics!  :Smile:

----------


## Vince

We will continue to stroll with ya bro!

----------


## Patricia

Enjoying those pics....keep 'em coming  :Smile:

----------


## Crusher

Deck Party Lighting!  :Smile:

----------


## Marijane

Glad you are feeling better, thanks for the pics, five more sleeps and I'm there.. Bless

----------


## booger

> Did I hear pictures- If you team up with PWG, no that's a Red Stripe a thon!!~ Thanks Crusher for taking time for your trip report. Cheers bro!


Until you get beers backing up on Poolguy you haven't partied. Just saying.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## booger

Crusher,
If you roll with a back pack I believe I saw you the other day. If not and you get the itch to wrestle again, this might be a good match. 

Regarding the chick v, have you been eaten up? I was diligent with coils, as well as repellant and received one bite my entire trip. And I usually get lit up, so I can vouch the spraying is working. I saw more Mosquitos on the beach in three days than I did in 7 on the West End however, I saw active spraying at my hotel on the West End where as the beach I did not.

----------


## Crusher

> Crusher,
> If you roll with a back pack I believe I saw you the other day. If not and you get the itch to wrestle again, this might be a good match. 
> 
> Regarding the chick v, have you been eaten up? I was diligent with coils, as well as repellant and received one bite my entire trip. And I usually get lit up, so I can vouch the spraying is working. I saw more Mosquitos on the beach in three days than I did in 7 on the West End however, I saw active spraying at my hotel on the West End where as the beach I did not.


I have been spraying but there is something about my body that they like just a little too much. I get a few new bites it seems every day. I try to keep them off me but it doesn't work.

I usually have a cooler slung over my shoulder or something. More than likely you saw my buddy Brad....unless the guy had a goatee in which case it could have been me. We haven't walked the beach much at all to be honest....gonna try and fix that this week some!  :Smile:

----------


## Crusher

Monday was a pretty good day.

We didn't really have anything planned just wanted to hit the beach and take a swim. Other than that it was going to be a chill out sit and have Stripes on the Deck.

We got up at the usual time but Brenda wanted to sleep in a bit longer so I let her go. We have these huge comfy couches on our deck and we have been partaking of them quite on a regular basis. Seems this year its the deck gravity that is getting the best of us and not the sand gravity! Well around 10 or so I coerced my wifey out of bed and we got all ready to head down the beach. I went straight out into the ocean and as always it was very refreshing. There are lots of characters staying at the Beach Club this year so it was fun to bob in the ocean and watch what was going on.

I think ********** group went on a group trip as they managed to fill a couple of boats. As I was noticing this Brenda came back from Travellers....she was visiting with our friends down there.....turns out one of the couples had decided to go para sailing. Brenda went a couple of years ago so she was relaying her excitement to me about it again. She's so afraid of heights but she did it the year of her cancer diagnosis thinking well if I'm gonna go.....

I think from the Facebook photos I saw this morning they had fun!

After our swim we hit the deck and chilled. Prepped a few things for lunch.

Stayed there the rest of the day. Had a mini deck party and listened to the evening rain!  :Smile:

----------


## Craig123

Mosquitos don't like the smell of Garlic. This is hard core but eating a couple of crushed raw garlic cloves is an excellent repellant.

----------


## Crusher

> Mosquitos don't like the smell of Garlic. This is hard core but eating a couple of crushed raw garlic cloves is an excellent repellant.


I am sure it works on people too!  :Smile:

----------


## Rae

Thank you for sharing your trip and pictures  :Big Grin:      I am so excited to be going back there.

----------


## Lady Jane

The beach looks awesome!

----------


## Crusher

My view from my chair....impending doom somewhere with those clouds!

----------


## Vince

Looks to me that's beer drinking weather. Oh wait that's everyday in Negril :Smile:

----------


## Crusher

Wifey nail bling for Jamaica mon!


I don't know if this over Montego but its a wall of rain and crazy as heck looking from here!

----------


## Crusher

Vince I would have posted the good pics but you know........

 :Cool:

----------


## Vince

You got it bro!, Keep the Red Stripe flowing!- Thanks dude!

----------


## Rumlover

Crusher, great pictures and the Beach Club looks busy. Is that a new beer koozie? Pulled out mine today and they are both shot. The bottoms fell off. I have searched online for them and can't find the zipper ones anywhere.

----------


## Crusher

> Crusher, great pictures and the Beach Club looks busy. Is that a new beer koozie? Pulled out mine today and they are both shot. The bottoms fell off. I have searched online for them and can't find the zipper ones anywhere.


The zippers came off TWO of mine this reach! So my beautiful wife rescued me by buying me two more! They are plentiful down here! She got them at The Chinamon Store at Times Square.....

----------


## Rumlover

Great to hear they are available again. I hated throwing mine away. If you see them closer to NBCC please let me know. We are loving your report and will be sitting under your tree in 9 long days! Thanks for getting us through until then.

----------


## Crusher

Tuesday.

As you can see from the pics previously posted this was a beach day for us. We started out the day making breakfast in the room. There is just something magical about bacon. Especially when its being eaten on your deck in Jamaica!

We made our way down to the beach and got in the water as soon as we got our chairs positioned under some trees. The water was refreshing and the sun was shining. We made it out there later than we wanted so the afternoon clouds were masking the wonderful rays of the sun on and off. It was hot and then cool hot and then cool. That chased my wife back out to deck chairs. My friend DK and I stayed out there for a while as it was the first day she made it into the water. Its great to be in the ocean. This year there are TONNES of small fish in the water near the beach and they like bumping into your legs and feet. We even saw some jumping out of the water right in front of us. We tried to get some pics but the little buggers are pretty quick! It was fun times though.

Eventually we came out of the water and visited on the beach with some of our friends. Our evening plan was cooking pasta and pasta sauce in the room and chilling on the deck. All of that was accomplished.

I think we are going to stroll down the beach today and check out some sites. Have a gooder!

----------


## Vince

Respect Crusher!

----------


## Runnin Mon

Crusher! Fun thread and I must say it was great meeting you at Travellers!  Keep enjoying the trip and perhaps we cross paths again!

----------


## Crusher

Wednesday.

The days are becoming very similar down here lol!

We got up early to go to the beach and catch as much sun as we could. Our plans were to stay out there as much as we could before the inevitable clouds rolled in. The beach is packed as much as I have ever seen it down here at the Beach Club and the water was full of floaters today. It was nice to chat with several different folks. There were even other people from Regina there. Its funny how often that happens to us!

We lounged around and made plans to wander down the beach for some lunch. We stopped at Bar B Barn to see what they had and had a Red Stripe. The menu wasn't exciting us and they didn't have any jerk chicken ready so we continued on our way. Two doors down of course is Bourbon Beach and you could smell the chicken cooking from the beach. We wandered up to the bar and ordered some drinks and chicken. Brenda asked for the 1/4 Chicken of white meat and I got the 1/2. My order was a mistake as soon as I seen it.....that's a whole lotta chicken my friends!!!!! We forgot the camera so no pics today but don't worry I will be back!! It was fantastic. Be wary of the side sauce though as its not for the faint of heart!! LOL!! I love it!! We packed up the remains and came back to our beach. Brenda went for a nap and I sat on the loungers with some of our friends. There is a lady here from Whitehorse in the Yukon and she's fun to sit and talk with

I eventually made my way back up to the room as Deck Gravity was catching up with me!  :Smile: 

Our friends that we were sharing a room with had a mini adventure today as DK took Kevin up the West End to show him some of the sights. Doc took them all the way out to the WestEnder Inn. He got to see Rick's and the Lighthouse as well. They were back in the room when I got back so we chatted and made plans to go hang at the Beach Bar for a while. Did that and then I made my way back to the room for some rest.

Not sure what we have going on today sounds like it might be just another take what we can get day. I should hit the ATM somewhere but other than that everything is irie in Negril!  :Smile:

----------


## Crusher

> Crusher! Fun thread and I must say it was great meeting you at Travellers!  Keep enjoying the trip and perhaps we cross paths again!


Thanks. We are here until Monday Afternoon and then its back to reality.

----------


## Vince

I HATE reality!! :Confused:

----------


## Patricia

> Thanks. We are here until Monday Afternoon and then its back to reality.


Is it my imagination, but is your trip just flying by....

----------


## Vince

^^^ Agree with ya. Time flies when ya having fun, especially in Ja.

----------


## Ly Shell

Hey Crusher, is the ocean calmer this week compared to last week?

----------


## Crusher

Thursday.

I ate some suspicious chocolate cake that tasted like soap. That is all..................

----------


## tranquilitygurl

lol

----------


## Prism

> Thursday.
> 
> I ate some suspicious chocolate cake that tasted like soap. That is all..................


Did it make you look like this?

----------


## Crusher

Ummmm no....but I could of fixed the worlds problems last night!! LOL!!

----------


## Lapurr

Oh sure while I had nightmares.....love me some crusher....love you two

----------


## STRIPER

Bzzzzzzzzzz......

----------


## Wisconsinite

Been following your reports, they have been great! I have to live through other boardies for my Negril fix!  :Frown:

----------


## tranquilitygurl

Am I the only one missing Crusher's trip reports since he ate the cake????? :Confused:

----------


## justchuck

I think Crusher is feeling sad as today is going home day.

----------


## Wisconsinite

Going home day is awful for sure! I used to get myself depressed before I even went thinking about the coming home day! lol. Its a terrible feeling !

----------


## jamaicarob

> Going home day is awful for sure! I used to get myself depressed before I even went thinking about the coming home day! lol. Its a terrible feeling !


i usually have a tear in my eyes leaving Negril, we love the drive from the airport in mo bay to Negril, but the drive from Negril to the airport sucks, soon come

----------


## Jamerican71

> Well Friday was an interesting day. We needed more shopping done as for some reason the Red Stripe keeps disappearing! I don't know what that's all about but I will get to the bottom of it before the trip is over! :P
> 
> DK and Kevin went up the WestEnd after our shopping adventures were done. There was a party up there with some people from the Whaaaagwan page on Facebook.
> 
> Brenda and I had a visitor as our friend Statement came to hang with us for a while. He's very politically minded so the conversation went that route. LOL....it was a good time.
> 
> We figured we would go to Travellers so we went for a nap. Woke up about 8 and B was feeling under the weather so I headed over myself. I found out our friend Brad had a mishap at Rick's. I know I am not the first person to type those words on here. Thankfully though it was just some really bad Bruising and that he's gonna be OK. Not sure what he's going to feel like on his trip back home but hopefully he's OK.
> 
> I met up Jamerican. I assumed she was a guy.....but no...she's pretty little lady! They were over there having a blast for her B Day. It was a good time had by all! I even sang....sorry to those who experienced that! LOL!
> ...


It was really great meeting you and you were an awesome neighbor.  Thanks for the lap dance!  :Smile:

----------


## Jamerican71

> Monday was a pretty good day.
> 
> We didn't really have anything planned just wanted to hit the beach and take a swim. Other than that it was going to be a chill out sit and have Stripes on the Deck.
> 
> We got up at the usual time but Brenda wanted to sleep in a bit longer so I let her go. We have these huge comfy couches on our deck and we have been partaking of them quite on a regular basis. Seems this year its the deck gravity that is getting the best of us and not the sand gravity! Well around 10 or so I coerced my wifey out of bed and we got all ready to head down the beach. I went straight out into the ocean and as always it was very refreshing. There are lots of characters staying at the Beach Club this year so it was fun to bob in the ocean and watch what was going on.
> 
> I think ********** group went on a group trip as they managed to fill a couple of boats. As I was noticing this Brenda came back from Travellers....she was visiting with our friends down there.....turns out one of the couples had decided to go para sailing. Brenda went a couple of years ago so she was relaying her excitement to me about it again. She's so afraid of heights but she did it the year of her cancer diagnosis thinking well if I'm gonna go.....
> 
> I think from the Facebook photos I saw this morning they had fun!
> ...


Booby Cay for lobster!

----------

